# Portugal something that you really like



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Ok how about something you really like.

For me the River bar in Gois

Peter


----------



## Lucerno (Sep 11, 2010)

*Lisbon*

Belem tower and Jeronimos.
Amazing what they could do back then.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, I've been trying to come up with something I really like about Portugal. How sad that it's taken me this long to come up with something other than "the weather"?  I like this particular South African restaurant in Cascais. Best food I've had since moving here!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

reggers: Rodizio !! :hungry:


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Sardines.
Clams.
The sea.
Orange trees.
The sound of crickets at night.
Alentejo wine.
Sunshine.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Vinho Verde
The milk here- my kids love it!
Of course, the stray kitten we adopted.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

thepilotswife said:


> Vinho Verde
> The milk here- my kids love it!
> Of course, the stray kitten we adopted.


Sitting in the garden on Christmas day with a slice of Christmas cake and a glass of Vinho Verde


----------



## Emmie- (Jan 13, 2011)

The fresh prawns 
ice tea
when you wake up in the morning and the sun is shining
spending time on the beach


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

being able to put peterfc on my ignore list..PRICELESS.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just living


----------

